# Sanford's Mucilage



## Road Dog (Jun 14, 2005)

I dug this bottle back in the mid 70's. I never seen another. Even has the original rubber top. I'm thinking it's 1915- 1925 or somewhere there about. Thoughts? Value?


----------



## Pettydigger (Jun 14, 2005)

It was a glue or adhesive made by the Sanford ink company, I agree on the age. Value maybe  $5 to $10, maybe more to a Sanford collector.     Pettydigger


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 14, 2005)

Thanks Pettydigger


----------

